#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] video and animation

## phillyd023

is it possible to have a video playing while an animation of text is moving at the same time?

what I am trying to is play a video while I have text scrolling from bottom screen to upper screen (like end credits in a movie).

the animation is running but the video wont play.

----------


## phillyd023

I got it to work. not sure why it was not working.

I had to create  new slide and add the video first, then add the animation. the slide that was not working I added the animation then the video.

----------

